# CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)



## Greyda (20. April 2013)

*CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*

Hey,

ich wollte meinem i5-2500K mal einen "richtigen" Kühler gönnen. Zurzeit habe ich nur den Boxed-Kühler verbaut, daher wollte ich mir einen Besseren kaufen. Am Besten hielt ich den be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1, da ich schon ein (unhörbares) Netzteil von be quiet! verbaut habe und die Firma gute Qualität liefert. Nur das Problem ist, meine RAM-Riegel ( http://www.amazon.de/Corsair-Vengea...6469150&sr=1-9&keywords=corsair+vengeance+8gb ) bieten mit ihren Kühlrippen nicht genug Platz für den Lüfter. Den Arbeitsspeicher möchte ich schon gerne behalten.

Kennt ihr gute und euch leise CPU-Kühler die genug Platz für hohe Speicherriegel bieten? Also ich hab schon ein Auge auf den Be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow SR1 geworfen und wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr schon gute Erfahrungen mit ihm oder mit anderen CPU-Kühlern gemacht habt, Danke.


----------



## Adi1 (20. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*

Welches Case besitzt Du denn ? Wie sieht denn der Rest Deiner Hardware aus ?


----------



## Clawhammer (20. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*

Der Rest der HW interessiert da eigentlich relativ weniger, soweit mit mir bekannt ist kann man den Heatspreader/Kühlkörper der RAM's entfernen. Ich weiss ja nicht ob das für dich in Frage kommt.

Den zumeist dienen die 'Kühler' mehr oder minder dem optischen Aspekt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*

Es ist ohne weiteres möglich (technisch gesehen), die riesigen Heatspreader des RAMs zu entfernen. Die Dinger isolieren oft sogar mehr als sie kühlen - ganz ohne die Heatspreader laufen die RAMs genauso wie vorher, die Dinger sind nur Werbeartikel.

Problem an der Sache ist:
1.) Die Dinger sind bei manchen Modellen sehr gut befestigt/verklebt, so dass es ein gewisses Risiko gibt die RAMs zu beschädigen
2.) Die Garantie der Module ist dadurch natürlich erloschen

Was geht (aber nicht so hübsch ist): Säge die Kühlrippen die zu hoch sind einfach ab.


----------



## Clawhammer (20. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Problem an der Sache ist:
> 1.) Die Dinger sind bei manchen Modellen sehr gut befestigt/verklebt, so dass es ein gewisses Risiko gibt die RAMs zu beschädigen
> 2.) Die Garantie der Module ist dadurch natürlich erloschen


 
Das sind die Risiken & Nebnwirkungen die man vorher beim Apotheker äh der PCGH erfragen sollte, was ich damit sagen wollt, vielleicht gibt es hier dem Forum schon den ein oder anderen User der mit dem RAM Erfahrung in Sachen entfernen des Heatspreaders gesammelt hat.


----------



## Greyda (20. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*

CPU: i5-2500K
Mainboard: Asrock Z68 PRO3 Gen3
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD6870
RAM: 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred (bald mit beleuchtetem Seitenfenster)
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Pure Power 530W
Kühlung: Zuzeit noch Standard-Lüfter vorne und hinten, 2 neue für vorne sind schon unterwegs 
Festplatte: Corsair Force 3 120GB SSD; SAMSUNG HN-M101MBB ATA Device 1TB

Hmm kennt sich jemand mit dem Entfernen der Kühlrippen aus?  Weil so wies aussieht sind die in einem Stück  Also absägen ist natürlich nich soo schön, aber wenn man sie entfernen kann, dann gerne


----------



## cryzen (20. April 2013)

die be quit dark rock passen z.b.

du brauchst die nicht entfernen so ein quatsch dann ättest du dir auch gleich welche  ohne kühler kaufen können so ein blödsinn


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*



cryzen schrieb:


> ättest du dir auch gleich welche  ohne kühler kaufen können so ein blödsinn


 
Vielleicht hätte er das getan - wenn er es vorher gewusst hätte.


----------



## Greyda (20. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte er das getan - wenn er es vorher gewusst hätte.


 Eben. Meinen Computer hab ich vor über einem Jahr zusammengebaut und habe damals noch nicht daran gedacht.


----------



## cryzen (20. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*



Greyda schrieb:


> Eben. Meinen Computer hab ich vor über einem Jahr zusammengebaut und habe damals noch nicht daran gedacht.


  trotzdem brauchst du die nicht abbauen hör doch mal zu  dann kaufe dir einen der passt es gibt so viele aber mach nur ist dein zeugs 

der be quit passt hatte ich auch in der kombi mit den ram mal


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*

Was genau ist denn dein Problem?

Die Heatspreader abzubauen oder die Kühlrippen abzusägen waren genau so nur Vorschläge wie einen passenden Kühler zu kaufen. Was der TE nun macht ist wie du schon festgestellt hast seine Entscheidung, wir haben nur die Optionen aufgezählt die er hat.

Es gibt keinen Grund dafür sofort so unterschwellig agressiv zu reagieren ("quatsch", "blödsinn", "hör doch mal zu" usw.) noch hilft das irgendjemandem weiter.

Der TE wird schon selbst abwägen können ob er lieber einen passenden (womöglich kleineren/schmaleren) Kühler kauft oder ob er einen verdammt großen leistungsfähigeren Kühlerturm haben will und dafür die RAMs "optimieren" muss.


----------



## Greyda (20. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*

Okay aber jetz kommt das Nächste Problem  Und zwar ob der Platz zur Seitenwand ausreicht.. Vorallem wenn in gut einer Woche noch 5mm Plexiglas dazukommen. 

EDIT: So hab gerade ausgemessen, der Platz vom Mainboard zur Seitenwand beträgt 180mm. Der Kühler braucht 170mm. Dass heißt wenn man 5mm für das Fenster abzieht bleiben 175mm und der Kühler passt perfekt 
Oder muss ich ein paar zusätzliche mm für den Prozessor zwischen Mainboard und Kühler einplanen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*

Nunja, das Mainboard hat noch Abstandshalter zur Seitenwand und du hast noch nen CPU Sockel, von daher sind da schon noch einige Millimeter mehr. Ich denke aber schon, dass es trotzdem knapp ausreicht.


----------



## Greyda (20. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*

Also der Abstandshalter zur rechten Seitenwand (von vorne gesehen) ist ja sozusagen schon abgezogen da ich direkt gemessen habe. Dann hoffe ich mal das Beste, bis ich das Plexiglas habe wird es aber leider noch eine Woche dauern..


----------



## Der-Bert (20. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*

Die sollten auch passen ohne den Ram zu stören und die sind alle unter 170mm Einbauhöhe.

EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure (84000000079)

be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1 (BK011)

be quiet! Dark Rock 2 (BK015)


----------



## Greyda (20. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*



Der-Bert schrieb:


> Die sollten auch passen ohne den Ram zu stören und die sind alle unter 170mm Einbauhöhe.
> 
> EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure (84000000079)
> 
> ...


 
Bist du dir da sicher was den RAM angeht?


----------



## MoeJoe1992 (20. April 2013)

Die rams stören den kühler net hatte aber auch en anderes board, aber es ist auch ganz einfach die Kühlrippen zu entnehmen rechts und links abbiegen mit ner Zange und dann einfach und vorsichtig die zwei Seiten abziehen und kühl Probleme gibt's da net auch net neben nem fx 8120 voll ausgelastet


----------



## Greyda (21. April 2013)

Hmm.. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Mainboard und großen Cpu-Kühlern was den RAM angeht?  weil wäre sichergestellt dass die be quiet! Dark Rock passen, würde ich schon so einen kaufen.


----------



## Clawhammer (21. April 2013)

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich fuer einen Kuehler entschieden welcher von unten nach oben (oder auch andersrum) blaesst. Bei meinem Xigmatek I geht das ja dank Luefter im Deckel Problemfrei.

Vielleicht kannst du damit etwas anfangen, deinen Airflow neu auszurichten.


----------



## Greyda (21. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*

Ja aber soweit ich weiß sind die be quiet!-Kühler nur quer montierbar und die Probleme kommen durch meinen hohen Arbeitsspeicher  Also was haltet ihr vom Shadow Rock TopFlow oder wisst ihr ob ein Dark Rock 2 oder ein Shadow Rock Pro passen?


----------



## Greyda (22. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*

Hmm.. also ich hab mir Gedanken gemacht: Wie wärs wenn ich die RAM-Speichereinheiten einfach von den Plätzen 1+3 auf die Plätze 2+4 nach "rechts" verschiebe? Denn anscheinend wird vom be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced nur der 1. Steckplatz verdeckt. Meint ihr das geht oder muss ich hier sonst noch irgendwas beachten?


----------



## Fafafin (22. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*

Das Versetzen geht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Addi (22. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*

Alles kein Thema , du kannst sie auf die Außeren Speicherbänke installieren. Wie du schon sagtest , 2+4 .

Ob der Ram unter den Kühler passt


----------



## Greyda (22. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*

Okay, danke 

und ist es auch möglich den Speicher auf den 3+4 Platz zu versetzen? Ist das überhaupt möglich oder bringt dass irgendwelche Geschwindigkeitseinbußen mit sich?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*



Greyda schrieb:


> und ist es auch möglich den Speicher auf den 3+4 Platz zu versetzen? Ist das überhaupt möglich oder bringt dass irgendwelche Geschwindigkeitseinbußen mit sich?


 
Möglich ist das schon, kostet dich aber die Hälfte deiner Bandbreite da dann der DualChannel höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mehr funktioniert. Das hört sich zwar schlimmer an als es ist (da die meisten Anwendungen nicht bandbreitenlimitiert sind hält sich der Leistungsverlust in Grenzen) aber nach Möglichkeit sollte man das vermeiden.


----------



## Greyda (22. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*

Vielen Dank! 

Dann werde ich schauen ob er nur den ersten Slot verdeckt und wenn dies der Fall ist, nutze ich die Plätze 2+4. Wenns dann immernoch eng wird verschieb ich es zur Not auf 3+4.

EDIT: Achja kann man eigentlich den Geschwindigkeitsverlust irgendwie messen für den Vergleich vorher/nachher?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*



Greyda schrieb:


> EDIT: Achja kann man eigentlich den Geschwindigkeitsverlust irgendwie messen für den Vergleich vorher/nachher?


 
Dafür gibts tonnenweise Benchmarks im Netz. Je nachdem, welche Art Last diese erzeugen (Grafikbenchmarks, CPU Benchmarks, Kombinierte Tests oder auch ganz spezielle RAM-Benchmarks) wirst du den Unterschied mehr oder weniger stark messen können.

Logischerweise wird ein Grafikbenchmark wie der 3DMark wesentlich weniger von der halben RAM-Bandbreite beeindruckt sein als ein RAMlastiger Benchmark wie "wPrime" oder gar ein reiner RAM-Benchmark wie er etwa in Everest enthalten ist.


----------



## Greyda (23. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*

So ich habe heute mal MaxxMEM² gemessen, die Ergebnisse:

RAM-Speicher 2x4 verteilt auf Steckplätze 1+3 (Standard): ~15Gb/s
RAM-Speicher 2x4 verteilt auf Steckplätze 2+4: ~15Gb/s
RAM-Speicher 2x4 verteilt auf Steckplätze 3+4: ~10Gb/s

Also 5Gb sind ja schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied.. ist nur die Frage ob man den auch spürt, was meint ihr? 

Und würde ich diesen Speicher http://www.amazon.de/Corsair-Vengea...=UTF8&qid=1366739476&sr=1-9&keywords=ram+16gb hier auf die Plätze 1+2 und den hohen auf die Plätze 3+4 stecken, würde dann der Dual-Channel wieder funktionieren? Oder muss dafür der Arbeitsspeicher exakt gleich sein?


----------



## Jackey555 (24. April 2013)

Hallo. Habe auch die Vengeance und der Prolimatech Genesis passt drüber. Dank der Bauweise ist es relativ egal wie das Board aufgebaut ist. Zudem wird der Ram mitgekühlt.


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (24. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*

Der Noctua NH-U12S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich hat angebich 100% RAM-Kompatibilität.
Wenn dir der nicht zu teuer oder zu klein ist kannst du dir den ja mal genauer anschauen


----------



## McRoll (24. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*

Hi, 

ich hatte bevor ich meinen Rechner zusammengebaut habe das gleiche Problem. Ich hab auch die Corsair Vengeance und habe die Heatspreader entfernt. Das hatte den Vorteil dass ich meinen Noctua NH D14 verbauen konnte ohne extra einen passenden Kühlkörper suchen zu müssen.

Das Entfernen geht sehr einfach. Schneide den Aufkleber der die Kühlrippen oben umspannt durch. Nimm einen Föhn und erhitze damit die RAM's. Bloß nicht direkt draufhalten, sondern in einigem Abstand damit du nicht die RAM- Bausteine brätst. Dabei immer wieder vorsichtig an den Kühlrippen wackeln, du wirst merken wenn das Klebepad erweicht und die Rippen sich bewegen lassen. Wenn es sich genug erwärmt hat, einfach abziehen und die verbliebenen Reste von den Raumbausteinen entfernen, kann man einfach mit dem Finger abschaben. Das Ganze dauert keine 10 Minuten.

Gibt auch einige Videos auf Youtube dazu, einfach mal suchen.


----------



## Greyda (24. April 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter für hohen RAM-Speicher (Corsair Vengeance)*

Hey,

erstmal danke für eure Tipps. Der Noctua-U12S wäre echt eine gute Option, danke. Das mit dem RAM werde ich mir mal anschauen. Aber ich habe auch schon eine Auge auf den Alpenföhn Gotthard geworfen, bei dem dürfte es eigentlich auch keine Probleme geben, da er ja ein Topflow-Kühler ist.


----------

